# LiamJones 2021 lawn journal



## liamjones (Apr 29, 2020)

year 2 of my new lawn.

plan:

*overseed: *

march

september

*pre-em*

tenacity: with seed

barricade: may, august

*fertiliser*

potassium: soil test indicated i used 125mg/l last year, going to apply 2lbs/k every month of SOP and retest end of season.

urea: 0.25lbs/k every 2 weeks

FAS: 1oz/k FE + 0.85oz/k AS every 3 weeks

*PGR*

0.3oz/k every 3 weeks with FAS.

*soil improver:*

phyter (humic/seaweed/phosphate) every 3 weeks

*HOC:*

going to try and stay at 18mm this season

want to upgrade my 6 blade to a 10 blade cassette.

going to consider verticut/aeration.

*irrigation*

only irrigate when i start to see signs off stress, less than an inch a week last year

*top dress/level*

50/50 topsoil/sand when grass is growing hard late may?

See last year here https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=17315&start=90

best pic from last year



on closer inspection, lots of yellow, i think this was from over watering. After seeing my water bill from last year i've also got a financial motive to reduce watering this year.



After a very late scalp and overseed last year the lawn has struggled over winter.

Lots of bare patches and thinning. No weeds however, tenacity and barricade looked after me last year.

I'm now a couple mows into the season



Temps up to 10c/5c and soil up to 8c.

Raked the lawn over to get rid of all the debris and create a better seed bed the. chucked seed down. Went for RPR Sport again.

Filled in some low spots with top soil

Rolled and applied tenacity

Have a week worth of rain to help both the seed, and me, along.


----------



## liamjones (Apr 29, 2020)

Most of the seed germinated about 1st April. 3 weeks after seed down.

Here's a pic 13th April


20th April


Since then I applied urea 0.2lbs/k 22nd and 29th

Phyter (Humic, seaweed and phosphate) on 22nd

Soaker (wetting agent) 28th

And today 3rd May




Had to add 3inch of top soil to level out sunken area from buried tree trunk. Slowly filling in


Dark green patches from dog wee I'd imagine, telling me the rest of the lawn is hungry. 


Have applied some granular fert 12-8-12 that I had laying around (ICL preseeder) as an expirement. I need to get some potassium down and didn't have enough SOP so decided to spread this instead. I'm now considering a hybrid of granular and foliar apps throughout the season. Probably have to get a diff granular (1:0:1) or (2:0:1) for maintenance, more research required.

Will get down iron and PGR in the next couple weeks.


----------



## liamjones (Apr 29, 2020)

The 12:8:12 has worked a dream, really filling in now.
Applied PGR and FAS last week
Applied barricade at 4 month rate to take me up to sep for an overseed if I wanted. 
Applied humic and seaweed yesterday.

Mowing every 2 days at 18mm HOC can't wait for the PGR to kick in.

Going to apply Epsom at 10lbs/K (1lb Mag) this week when it arrives.

Potash deficiency is going to be made up with a balanced NK granular. Exact one tbd.


----------



## amartin003 (Apr 30, 2021)

Those patches filled in nicely!


----------



## liamjones (Apr 29, 2020)

Applied 0.75lb/k of magnesium in the form of 7.5lb/k Epsom salts to top me up to 1lb/k for the month after the preseeder fert.





Noticed the cut was detoriating on the cylinder, purchased a 10 blade for the same mower (qualcast classic 35s) and ***********. Lovely cut now.



A side effect of the much sharper cut, is that im now noticing the unevenness of the soil, seem to have quite a bit of washboarding. Am going to try address this by double mowing where possible.



We've had a lot of rain this month and the soaker seems to be working a treat, no flooding or pooling.

Reapplied soaker today after 30 day interval. Put down 0.2lbs/k N in the form of Urea as the growth is starting to slow up and get a bit patchy, I imagine the amount of rain has washed my granular N from 3 weeks ago. Just topping up for now until a NK granular fert next week (offset 2 weeks from magnesium)


----------



## RCUK (Jul 16, 2018)

Looking great :thumbup:


----------



## liamjones (Apr 29, 2020)

Back up to 1inch cut.



Applied ICL sportsmaster NK 12:0:9 granular with a cheap drop spreader at the 1lbs/N rate. Ended up accidentally dumping the vast majority of it on the first half, spreader was too far open! Considering buying a rotary spreader now...


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

It's really filling in nicely! It's early enough in the season to add some sand to level out those areas you're concerned about. A levelawn can really make the job better/easier. I picked up one a couple of years ago and it works great. Now, I just need to use it more often.


----------

